# Bristol websites



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

I've lived in Bristol for 5 months now but haven't done much exploring or socialising, sooner or later this needs to change otherwise i'll be a loner for the next 4 years i'm here for university.  Can anyone recommend any good websites for events/gigs/exhibitions etc? I've looked at what's on Bristol but it seems a bit lackluster, i've also looked at some individual venue websites but really i'm looking for one that's all encompassing.  I'm still feeling a bit anti social at the moment so this is really just a bit of homework if you will .  Ta.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 9, 2010)

I was thinking of starting a proper what's on site for Bristol but never got round to it. That's Bristol for you.

The City Council site has a bit on. I sometimes look in the Guardian weekend guide. Depends what you;re interested in.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 10, 2010)

google 'hijack forum' for a very active board on clubbing related things in Bristol. Otherwise yeah, there's the council site, and not a lot else really. Buying Venue's generally the best way to find out about things still.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 10, 2010)

Bloody 'ell, been so wrapped up in other things I haven't really bothered to even look at maps of my area, let alone look at events going on.  I didn't realise i'm only half an hour's walk from Gloucester Road, it's quite compact, Bristol isn't it?  I really should try venturing beyond Clifton village, Whiteladies road and Park Street 

Yeah I live in Clifton, didn't realise it was going to be this ra ra until i got here.  Beautiful area but it would be nice to see some people who aren't white, upper middle class and a complete ponce.  I don't normally do stereotypes but ffs, I shit you not I actually heard a woman calling her kids the other day "Hector, Jemima please slow down." I really did have to stifle a laugh when I heard those names spring forth from the woman's lips 

Anyway i'm digressing, nice one for the hijack site.  Looks like i'll have to invest in venue every week then.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 10, 2010)

You wanna come to Easton mate-there are a few places to dance and see bands-Trinity and the black swan.

Also Stokes croft- the canteen, The Croft, Lakota, Blue mountain..........

Is it time for a Kabu thread? *goes and does some research*


----------



## keybored (Feb 11, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> You wanna come to Easton mate-there are a few places to dance and see bands-Trinity and *the black swan.*



Have they reopened yet?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 11, 2010)

keybored said:


> Have they reopened yet?



I did not know they had closed- or maybe it was the bar that closed,I'm sure the club bit was still open


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 11, 2010)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Bloody 'ell, been so wrapped up in other things I haven't really bothered to even look at maps of my area, let alone look at events going on.  I didn't realise i'm only half an hour's walk from Gloucester Road, it's quite compact, Bristol isn't it?  I really should try venturing beyond Clifton village, Whiteladies road and Park Street
> 
> Yeah I live in Clifton, didn't realise it was going to be this ra ra until i got here.  Beautiful area but it would be nice to see some people who aren't white, upper middle class and a complete ponce.  I don't normally do stereotypes but ffs, I shit you not I actually heard a woman calling her kids the other day "Hector, Jemima please slow down." I really did have to stifle a laugh when I heard those names spring forth from the woman's lips
> 
> Anyway i'm digressing, nice one for the hijack site.  Looks like i'll have to invest in venue every week then.



yeah, Bristol's tiny really. Clifton used to be a bit more artistic and bohemian 10 years or so ago, but i rarely go there these days due to exactly what you describe of it. Even when i did live there, I still made a regular pilgrimage to the Gloucester Road. Lots of good stuff round stokes croft and easton too, get yourself round there and meet some sound people!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2010)

There's not really a website that does what you want for Bristol, though there are a few in the pipeline. Actually, there are _always_ a few in the pipeline.

_Venue_ would be the obvious candidate to supply an online what's-on guide, but it's treading water financially, is owned by by the DM&GT/Northcliffe group (no great shakes at forward-thinking online strategy), and haemmorhaging experienced staff. The old story, really - "if we provide data for free on our website, no one will buy our magazine!" Well, not if you frame it like that.

Anyway, there are a few other sites which might be of use to you.

The afore-mentioned Hijack forum (though like many bulletin boards it can suffer from cliqueiness, inward-looking members, inhospitality towards newbies, etc) is quite useful for club-related music.

Bristol 24/7 is mostly news, but does cover culture too.

Suit Yourself features lots of gig/theatre reviews and suchlike.

Bristol Graffiti blog (on WordPress) is particularly good on street art exhibitions and that sort of thing (and the People's Republic of Stokes Croft blog is similarly interested in such things, albeit on a more geographically-focused scale).

Other blogs you might find useful include foodie blog Bristol Bites, and the generalist Bristol Culture (both WordPress).


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 12, 2010)

Great websites, Dave, cheers.  Why didn't I find bristol listings site?  It's pretty much exactly what I was after.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 13, 2010)

Squatjuice has a fair amount of bristol people if you're into freeparties and crusty raving etc 

There's pretty much a forum on this one?

Join couchsurfing and get involved in the local Bristol scene; they do walks, drinks etc etc, might be cool for meeting people (loons n lovelies) 

Worth looking at Hijack bristol and 24/7 are both worth occasionally checking out, too.

Also: The Black Swan has indeed reopened... go there, it's a mad messy laugh.  Only "club" night I have had a wooden lorry brick palate thing dropped on my head by ket heads whilst trying to burn it on a fire.  hahaha


----------



## Geri (Feb 14, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> yeah, Bristol's tiny really. Clifton used to be a bit more artistic and bohemian 10 years or so ago, but i rarely go there these days due to exactly what you describe of it.



Really? I worked in Clifton until 1996 and I would never in a million years have descibed it as as artistic or bohemian. We used to hate term times because the place would just be heaving with rah rah students.

Before that I lived in Redland and used to drink on Whiteladies Road a lot. It's always been very posh, in my opinion.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 14, 2010)

It's always been posh, sure, but really feel that it used to have a wider mix of interesting people and slightly run down pubs here and there. It's all been done up in the last 5-10 years or so, pubs like The Clifton, The Albion and The Lansdown have all gone from run down old pubs (which were ace) into new clean gastropubs for the beautiful people. The whole area seems like more of a baby farm for young professionals than it used to too. 

It's not like it's gone from being Knowle West to what it is now, but it's definitely less fun than it used to be up there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 5, 2010)

A couple of newish Bristol sites:

The Bristolian - The city's muckraking newsheet of choice joins the interweb age (but is a bit behind in the updating stakes). An expanding archive of older issues, though.

A View From The Blackthorn End - a Rovers fan blogs


----------



## big eejit (Mar 5, 2010)

Ithink the Bristolian should concentrate on the content and not worry about the fancy flash stuff.


----------

